# Lesbians may want to write to their MP



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

regarding this clause - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6175501.stm

which seems likely to be REMOVED (http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6924615.stm) from the Human Tissues and Embryology Bill

http://www.writetothem.com - contact your MP here

/links


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for making us all aware of this, really thoughtful of you!!

Good luck to you with this round of treatment, hope it all goes well for you!!

Emma


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

pem said:


> Thanks for making us all aware of this, really thoughtful of you!!
> 
> Good luck to you with this round of treatment, hope it all goes well for you!!
> 
> Emma


Thanks, the only donor conceived babies I know r/l are those in families of lesbian friends.. so i hopefully see the donor issue a bit more broadly than just my own current ED saga 

Good luck to you too.


----------

